# Is 3000Mah Battery good enough?



## theFOoL (May 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

That number has stayed for most phones in 2016+ and as Long as we make Better cpu's for Power management and Faster Charging I'm All down for that. Now there is a Talk about *You shouldn't charge to 100% but more like 80-95% cause it'll kill the battery faster? Just I have a App. that tells me so *AccuBattery*


----------



## Toothless (May 16, 2018)

Quit watching LTT videos, and if it lasts long enough for you then its fine.


----------

